# School Of Hard Knocks



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

OK just for fun lets hear some of the dumbest things you did as a kid related to shooting/hunting.

I'd have to say my best blunder was taping my dads 16 gauge shells to the end of the barrel of my BB gun. The ol Red Ryder had the power to set of the primers. But, I found out fast that without a barrel to produce pressure the Peters High Velocities were duds. At the time I knew nothing about pressue, but I saw first hand that my bright idea wasn't going to work.

Back to the drawing board. Man, I wanted to hunt badly.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thankfully I have no story's to tell.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought I could shoot a 2 liter bottle of water out of my brother's hand's while he was chasing my sister with it. I watched that BB go out and make a curving left turn right into his leg. It's still there to this day.

Another time I thought I'd scare a buddy who was walking up the road to visit with a fire cracker. I lit the match but didn't realize I'd also lit the fuse until it blew my hand open.

I was a farm boy, what can I say?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Your water jug reminded me of another good one I did. Having had the use of only one arm my entire life I was never able to properly shoot a bow and arrow. I did master laying on my back and putting my feet at both ends of the riser to somewhat shoot though.

But, I had a younger brother that showed some interest in archery. I took money I had made trapping muskrats and bought him a Bear Cub recurve and a few roving arrows. I figured it would be fun to see if he could shoot a rabbit or pheasant with a bow since I couldn't do it. One winter day we were hunting and had jumped a covey of quail. They landed in a big briar covered fencerow. We snuck up and saw one sitting about two foot off the ground on a limb. My brother took aim and loosed an arrow. A complete miss, but exciting to say the least. The arrow was nowhere to be found on the other side of the fencerow though. I told my brother I would go stand on the other side of the fencerow and for him to shoot at the spot the quail had been. I would watch for the arrow to see where the first arrow went. You guessed it, the second arrow stuck right in my upper thigh. Needless to say another bright idea that didn't work as planned.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We always had bb gun fights...It always ended with someone getting hit in the head..i don't remember anyone telling us we'd put our eye out with them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

DOH !! My Dad has just finished making a spear for my brother and I. We were always shooting carp and pike with our bows but bugged him to make one for us. He flattened out spike nails and file barbs into them and put it on a broom handle. A real piece of art. We ran down to the creek as fast as we could. My turn first as I was older. I spotted a carp stuck in the shallow water in front of me, as I threw the spear my brother grabbed for the fish. Yep, put it right through his hand ! Let's just say I have never seen that spear ever again. LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

School of Hard Knocks.....that's located in the State of Confusion and I'm graduate.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah it was BB gun fights for us too. It started with my buddy shooing me the the foot! He began to run away. With one hand I pulled up that daisy and with out aiming let one fly. Hit him in the back of the head and watched him drop into the creek he was crossing. Knock Out Cold! I thought I killed him. My stomach was in my mouth....Awful feeling That was the last BB gun fight anyone started with me...... and the last time I ever pointed a gun at something I did not want to die.


----------

